# Kneesworth meet - 14th May



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The next two dates available are the 14th and 21st (Webnesdays) of May, which ever is the most popular will be the decider so its up to you chaps to vote.

I will start off by saying that I don't mind either but I would prefer the 14th.

Have a think also about doing something like a general knowledge quiz on TT's (just a suggestion), no prizes, just a general interest thing. Any ideas you might think would be of interest please list.

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

14th better for me - possilby in Chicago on the 21st.

Clive


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

14th. is fine for me.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the organising again Graham.
14th is fine.
Yep some sort of quiz would be fun... You could always brings along the leftover bits from your TT mod escapades and we could try and guess where they're meant to be on a TT ! ;D

mayur


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Unfortunately cant make this one, am on hoiliday 8)

Have fun, hopefully see you all in June

E


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm up for this one.

Anyone want to be bored by three hours of camcorder footage and 850 piccies from the Euro cruise?

Only joking....... or am I?


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> I'm up for this one.
> 
> Anyone want to be bored by three hours of camcorder footage and 850 piccies from the Euro cruise?
> 
> Only joking....... or am I? Â


Bored? Never! Go on then make it a video presentation with running commentary etc... shall I bring the popcorn? ;D

Would love to see them scoTTy.
mayur


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Count me in & I look forward to seeing the Imola trip pics + vid ;D

Had we better check in case there's another wrinklies (politically correct = people of advancing years) evening? 

NormStorm nearly had a heart attack when one of them tried parking 

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I thought I parked rather well actually ;D

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

I dunno mate - I saw your alloys. Scuffed to $hit they were!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Cor - and I thought you were my mate ;D

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

and that Zimmer frame caught your fuel cap 

SBJ


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

SBJ, LOL - I've just put some H&R's on the Zimmer, you should see me now ;D

Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well I've just looked through the list of postings and everyone seems in favour of the 14th, so the 14th it is then.

Que for everyone else who hasn't replied yet to say "oh I can't make that, can we do it a week later on the 21st?"

Nope 

Graham


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Back to the top... VX and TT meet ;D on Weds...


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Yep, I'll be there at some point


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well as its just up the road.... :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone have a TT-shop aerial fitted?

My mate has a new car and Dave has suggested the aerial may fit.

If any one has one he'll come up with me and see if it's a goer.

Ta in advance.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Is this the bee sting one for the roadster...? :-/

I have one (not from dave) TBH its for looks only unless you are at the transmitter !

The label actually said that it is for exhibition only.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh and BTW I cannot now make it, but hope to see you all at Milton Keynes on Sunday . :-*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Yep it's the bee sting one and I have warned him about reception.

Since you're not gonna be there then I hope someone else has one. Anyone ?


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry for the 11th hour drop out :-[ Hope you all have a good meet and are spared the braille parker's 

SBJ


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hi All,

Will be there - see you all then.

Moley


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice to meet eveyone this evening. A smaller turnout than usual but i guess that's because of the lovely summer weather we're having... NOT!

Mayur


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

... worth it though just to hear ScoTTy's orgasm at seeing that flying Enzo ;D

... and finding the bonnet unlock mechanism for that other non TT car 

... and hearing Clive in fine form all evening ;D

... but boring when I got stuck behind a slow cruising plod car for the last 10 miles home 

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> ... worth it though just to hear ScoTTy's orgasm at seeing that flying Enzo Â ;D


It wan't a orgasm. I just got slightly aroused! 

Thanks all for playing nicely with the other non-TT car. 

P.S. Glad I could put a smile on Grahams face in the car park!! ;D :-X


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

:-[ :-[
Sorry couldn't make it last night due to a last minute hitch, I was looking forward to driving home with my now legar headlight courtesy of Jonas bulb holder after his unfortunate shunt.
See you next time.
John


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

:-[ :-[

Ooops, got home and realised that we had visitors so couldn't make. I'll catch up on the Mitlon Keynes thread and see y'all Sunday though ;D


----------

